
Show HN: Akia.ai automatically negotiates cheaper rates at hotels for you - ebzlo
https://akia.ai
======
ebzlo
Hey guys! I'm the founder of Akia. We launched this chrome extension after we
found that a two-sided approach to this market would help us drive sales.

To those who are testing: Akia shows up during the checkout process once
you've entered payment and contact information.

Looking for feedback, questions, thoughts, or some first users on the product.
:)

